
Gold and silver lost via effluents and sludge from wastewater treatment plants - iliis
http://www.eawag.ch/en/news-agenda/news-portal/news-detail/news/3-millionen-franken-gehen-als-gold-und-silber-bachab/
======
zeristor
Tailings at mines are often mined for other minerals once their values rises
enough.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tailings#Reprocessing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tailings#Reprocessing)

------
sharpercoder
I wonder if concentrated sludge can be collected and processed in a
specialized plant with higher efficiency, reaching market efficiencies.

~~~
wkearney99
Well, from the article: "recycling would not be economically worthwhile"

------
wycx
Platinum and palladium from catalytic converters accumulates in roadside dust:

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2013/07/15/the-
stre...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2013/07/15/the-streets-are-
paved-with-gold-and-platinum/)

------
wkearney99
I've often wondered about the economic viability of 'mining' landfills for
recoverable materials.

But I suspect it's less expensive to focus on 'simpler' extraction methods
from known deposits of materials rather than the wider range commingled
garbage.

------
paulajohnson
As they say oop north, where there's muck there's money. Although I don't
think its meant quite so literally.

------
efficax
pecunia non olet am i right?

